# Got the Chicks!



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

We got 16 chicks from our neighbor for free! They are Americauna/Barred Rock/Rhode Island Red crosses  We're going to get more, whatever the guy coming today doesn't want


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Lucky pants!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

wow, that is great! I bet you end up with some neat looking chickens.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! OMG I just want to kiss their little faces to death!!!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I think that last one is a rooster.  Definitely looks like it.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

We got six more  All of them look like Rhodes!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's another pic!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

How on earth can you tell it looks like a rooster? I've been trying to figure that out for ages! lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Haha, I'm not positive but that is my guess.  I can tell because it has so much more comb growth when on the others their combs are hardly visible. You can already see the bumps on the bottom red ones comb. It also looks as if his little chin flaps (LOL, forgot their name) are showing up. You can see how much growth he has here :


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Awww baby chicks are too cute!!! Congrats on all your new farm members


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks you all! They are all fine this morning  It's the worst thing to come downstairs and go out to the mudroom when you know one or two might be dead, but it's so awesome when you open the door and there they all are, peeping away!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yay!

I had one die once. It had "pasty butt" and we just could not get it under control. I found her in the corner. She was "sleeping". Then another chick went over and started scratching wood chips on top of her as to bury her. Well, then I found out why.  The poor little thing had died because she could not poop. We had a little funeral for her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're adorable! Congrats!!


----------

